# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  1907 Burgers & Brews

## Easy180

Going in on the opposite end of the Okie Tonk strip center. Looks like they might be opening soon. Couldn't find much on it but can't see where you could go wrong with that restaurant name lol

https://mobile.twitter.com/1907burga...77524993634304

----------


## Roger S

Awesome news.... Then again any dining news in Moore that doesn't involve pizza or chicken right now is pretty freaking incredible... lol

----------


## Easy180

I saw a Coke truck out front on their side of the strip so thinking they should open any time now

----------


## Jeepnokc

Here is FB page   https://www.facebook.com/1907burgersbrews

----------


## Tundra

This place better be badass , I'm not sure how or why finishing out a shell would take 5 or 6 months..... I'm always Leary of places with this type of start, it's almost as if it were doomed from the start.

----------


## damonsmuz

Will be opening next week.

----------


## Easy180

Tried it out tonight. Will spare the whole have to work out some service kinks blah blah. It is definitely more restaurant than bar but they have a small amount of beers on tap and a decent can/bottle selection. I had the bison burger which was pretty tasty and their waffle fries were also good. 

It really won't compete with Okie Tonk on the other side of the strip since it's not really a bar atmosphere. They have lots of tv's but not sure if it would be a great game day place or not.

----------


## Tundra

> Tried it out tonight. Will spare the whole have to work out some service kinks blah blah. It is definitely more restaurant than bar but they have a small amount of beers on tap and a decent can/bottle selection. I had the bison burger which was pretty tasty and their waffle fries were also good. 
> 
> It really won't compete with Okie Tonk on the other side of the strip since it's not really a bar atmosphere. They have lots of tv's but not sure if it would be a great game day place or not.


So was it a cluster? Or just in and out wham bam...... I'll be back this weekend?

----------


## Easy180

> So was it a cluster? Or just in and out wham bam...... I'll be back this weekend?


I wouldn't consider it a cluster but it took a long time for drinks and grub. They were nice about it and they are just two days in. If ya got time no need to wait but if you have kids I would give it a week or two lol

----------


## mooreon

I met a buddy up at the bar this afternoon after driving by and seeing it was open. Both of us were off for the holidays and wanted to check it out. It wasn't very busy. They had 7 beers on tap with one more on the way:
Bud Light
Coors Light
Blue Moon
Pacifico
Sam Adams Seasonal
Stella Artois
Anthem Uroboros
Coop F5 (coming soon - tap is in place, but keg was not)

They also had two wines on tap, which I guess is a thing. I don't drink wine, so uncertain of the type/brand/etc.

They had more beer available in bottles/cans.

We didn't have any food, but what we saw coming out of the kitchen did look good. Liked it more than Okie Tonk for sitting at the bar for a drink. I can't go into Okie Tonk and come out without smelling like cigarettes. 

Decent place. Very clean as expected since this is only their 2nd day being opened. Gonna go back and try some food. Really just went today to see what it looked like. Attached is a photo I took upon entering.
1907B&B.jpg

----------


## Tundra

> I wouldn't consider it a cluster but it took a long time for drinks and grub. They were nice about it and they are just two days in. If ya got time no need to wait but if you have kids I would give it a week or two lol


Good to know, I'll go give it a solo test run..... The build out looks pretty nice,

----------


## Chadanth

Looks great, I'll give it a shot next time I'm down that way.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Just got back from a very very long dinner at 1907.  I am worried that they are not going it make it unless they bring in some professional help to train.  In fairness to them, the waitress told me that the manager and three waitstaff walked out that day.  I did see the owner out on the floor but didn't appear to know how to manage/direct the front of house.  I saw at least three groups walk away after standing at the hostess stand 5 minutes without anyone addressing them.  Did not appear there were any systems in place as far as section assignments or table numbers.  No hostess or busser on staff.  The staff that was there was hustling, and friendly but just didn't have any type of organization or system.  It took over 24 minutes to get our soft drinks and one beer.  Which another waitress brought me another beer a few minutes later not realizing that I already had it. 

Place was clean and food was actually good.  Could have stood to be warmer and that may be function of the disorganized service as it is possible it sat in window for a bit.  For a burger restaurant, the menu is very limited with just 5 burgers on the menu.  If I remember correctly, the draft beer options were limited to 6 and only two were craft brews.  The menu does have numerous appetizers and other options for salads and chicken so not necessarily limited in the aspect.  There are also a decent selection of bottled beers to choose from. My daughter's salad looked really good and fresh.  It was a large salad for $5.95.  The greens were mixed and not shredded or chopped.

Pricing was ok with burgers being $7.95 to $9.95 which includes waffle fries or sweet potato fries.  Onion rings, salad or bison patty is a $2.00 upcharge.

We are chalking up the disorganized service to the fact they were having staffing issues and will go back in a few weeks to try it again. There is potential here and it hopefully has an owner that will take the right steps to succeed.  I did see him out bussing tables tonight and didn't appear to be an ass to his staff so not sure on face value why manager and staff walked.  I would recommend giving it a try but wait a week or so.

----------


## Tundra

I was worried when it took as long as it did to open up, that is sometimes a precursor too me of what to expect, I mean all they had too do is the interior finish out......also makes you wonder, how the owner is to work for if all of his help walk on him today.

----------


## mblues

My wife and I went there for lunch last Wed. or Thur. The food was pretty good, but the waitress didn't have a clue; my wife asked a couple of questions about two different menu items and she had no idea about these items...I would also say she didn't understand the concept of "iced tea" as she refilled my glass with warm tea and looked surprised when I asked for a glass of ice. We will try it again, but will wait 3 or 4 weeks to let it shake out!

----------


## SouthSide

Dined there last night with two friends.  We seated ourselves as no hostess was at the desk. The wait for the appetizer and entre was longer than expected. On the upside the food was good and the waitress was friendly.  I hope they can work out their service issues. It is nice to have locally owned dining options outside of the midtown/uptown area.

----------


## AAC2005

Are those televisions above the bar really televisions?!  I counted 14 total in the pictures and holy cow if I'm right! :Eek:

----------


## Easy180

> Are those televisions above the bar really televisions?!  I counted 14 total in the pictures and holy cow if I'm right!


They do have a ton of tv's. Our waitress said they turn the sound on for OU and Thunder games but I haven't been when one is going on.

----------


## AAC2005

Could the 1907 owner's hiring situation be related to the glaring fact that he has *so* *much* competition in the immediate area?  I'm also wondering what kind of customer/quality of service patrons can expect from all of the Braum's, Walmart Jr., OnCue, 7-11 redux, Sam's, Hideaway, etc. opening up in that area? (I know I missed a lot of new businesses, but my mind moves faster than I can type...you get the drift.)

My goodness, but my little corner of heaven is becoming a hellhole.

----------


## damonsmuz

Ate there tonight. Had a great time. Went in around 5:30 so the place wasn't crowded. Food came out fast and the list of beers was respectable. 

I could see this place trying to become the next Harry Bear's.

----------


## Tundra

> Ate there tonight. Had a great time. Went in around 5:30 so the place wasn't crowded. Food came out fast and the list of beers was respectable. 
> 
> I could see this place trying to become the next Harry Bear's.


Harry Bears went out of business, let's hope they don't become anything like Harry Bears....

----------


## damonsmuz

Perhaps I should have reworded that: "Harry Bears when the days were good"

----------


## Tundra

> Perhaps I should have reworded that: "Harry Bears when the days were good"


I know what you meant, Harry Bears had been terrible for the last 6-7 years they were open though, however they were really good when they first came around..... Im going to give 1907 a try today and we will see how it goes, I really hope its good, cause its a shorter drive than 5 guys for me.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Ate there tonight. Had a great time. Went in around 5:30 so the place wasn't crowded. Food came out fast and the list of beers was respectable. 
> 
> I could see this place trying to become the next Harry Bear's.


Great to here that as we really want it to be successful.  We are going to give it another try in two weeks after I get back from LA

----------


## bille

I sure was hoping the tap list was going to be decent.  Probably not enough to get me to travel to the west side for that.

----------


## u50254082

I give this place half a year before it either changes the theme or shuts down. On one hand I like how it's very neat and upscale inside, but the food and the service aren't even meeting the level of Chili's or Applebees. This is Oklahoma -- you don't serve burgers and require a separate order for a side of fries!

----------


## stile99

If burgers not coming with sides, requiring you to order them if you want them, is the only thing wrong with this place I predict it will be open until the end of time, plus another day or two.  A quick glance at their menu shows fries are $1.95, with the most expensive burger being $7.95.  That's $10 for a burger and fries.  Pretty much the same at Applebee's and Chili's.  The difference being if you don't want fries at 1907, you're not paying for them.  There is literally no downside here.

Again, this is with the most expensive burger on the menu.  If you just want a bacon cheeseburger, that's $6.95.  Bacon cheeseburger + fries for less than a Hamilton, WITH TAX.  Can't get that at Applebee's or Chili's.

----------


## dankrutka

I'm totally fine with sides being separate. Not sure why that's such a big deal...

----------


## jerrywall

> I give this place half a year before it either changes the theme or shuts down. On one hand I like how it's very neat and upscale inside, but the food and the service aren't even meeting the level of Chili's or Applebees. This is Oklahoma -- you don't serve burgers and require a separate order for a side of fries!


Hasn't hurt all the other places that do that...

----------


## Uptowner

You could adopt the red robin model and price bump for endless baskets of fries that are so awful you never want a second basket.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I don't mind RR fries (steak fries, not sure why they're called that).

----------


## bille

Still haven't been.  Haven't heard much chatter about this place and as a somewhat connected resident of Moore that's rather telling.

Skipped an opportunity to go on Sunday as we'd already decided we were going to Juan Del Fuegos and it sounds like we made the right decision as our friends that went were met with extremely slow service and apparently untrained/educated staff.  Not sure about the food, I keep hearing the food is good but until I hear somebody say they finally fixed the service I'll continue to avoid this spot.

----------


## seaofchange

> I give this place half a year before it either changes the theme or shuts down. On one hand I like how it's very neat and upscale inside, but the food and the service aren't even meeting the level of Chili's or Applebees. This is Oklahoma -- you don't serve burgers and require a separate order for a side of fries!


Our burgers at 1907 were served WITH fries when we went. Apparently they changed this since I've been? We were surprised and commented about how we were excited it came with fries, because we are used to S&B which doesn't serve their burgers with fries. And S&B seems to be doing just fine despite that.

----------


## mikeareese

I believe they have closed the doors. No sign on the outside.

----------


## Robert_M

Google says permanently closed on it's listing.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Google says permanently closed on it's listing.


Been closed for a few months, at least in Moore.

----------

